# granuloma - what cpt code would you bill



## trose45116

what cpt code would you bill for an excision of a granuloma in the subq tissue for the foot....


----------



## CVelez

I would go with 28043 or 28045 depending on how deep. 

Charla, CPC, CASCC


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

28043 for subq tissue


----------

